# newbie help on overclock Athlon X2 265 CPU



## stormin1222 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to building PC and I need some help with overclocking the cpu. Some kind of detailed description of where to start would be helpful. Thanks!

Components:

Ram: MEM 4Gx2|CORSAIR CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 R
Case: CASE ANTEC| SIX HUNDRED BLACK RT
GPU: VGA SAPPHIRE|100315L HD6850 R
DVD: DVD BRN ASUS | DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS%
Mobo: MB BIOSTAR|A880GU3 AMD880G AM3 R
CPU cooler: CPU COOLER ZALMAN| CNPS5X SZ R
HD: Hitachi Serial ATA Hard Drive - 500GB, SATA-3G, 7200RPM, 16MB
CPU: AMD ADX265OCGMBOX Athlon II X2 265 Dual Core Processor - 3.30GHz, Socket AM3, 2MB Cache, 2000MHz (4000 MT/s), Retail
PSU: PSU CORSAIR|600W CX600 CMPSU-600CX

Ram info:








here is another link: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

PSU:
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 (CMPSU-600CX) 600W ATX12V v2.3 Active PFC Power Supply
Corsair CMPSU-600CX Builder Series CX600 Power Suppy - ATX, 600 Watt, 120mm Ultra-Quiet Fan, Single +12V Rail at TigerDirect.com

Case cooling:
Newegg.com - Antec Six Hundred Black Computer Case
 Cooling System 120mm Fans1 x 120mm Real TwoCool exhaust fan --*out*
2 x 120 mm front TwoCool Blue LED fans to cool the hard disk drives --*intake*
200mm Fans1 x 200mm Top mounted TriCool Blue LED exhaust fan --*out*
CPU cooler:
Newegg.com - ZALMAN CNPS5X SZ 92mm Hydraulic CPU Cooler

CPU temp:
No stress: 20C

working: antivirus, antispyware scan, playing music video at same time for 20 minutes gives me 80% usage on both core and both temp at 27C

stress: using prime95 with small FFT setting (maximum FPU stress, data fits in L2 cache, ram not tested much) for 30min give me 100% cpu usage and 30-32C at the end of the run. 

I hope that is all of the info you will need to help me with my OC, any help and advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have a top quality PSU but unfortunately is is below what we recommend for a 6850. I would want a 650W minimum PSU for your hardware before I attempted an OC'ing.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------

